# 70 AC wiring diagram



## 66TRI (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram (Engine and Dash side) for a 70 GTO with AC? Thanks!


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Is this what you need?


----------



## 66TRI (Jan 6, 2011)

Perfect, Thanks!


----------

